# Propping Caimen with tunnel/jackplate my experience



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Curiously, do you have a compression plate?


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

MudSkipper said:


> Curiously, do you have a compression plate?


Yes. Shaw wing


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Maybe you just thought it slipped the first time you went WOT? I've yet to get mine to slip at any rpm unless it was my fault when I forgot to trim down


----------

